# She always amazes me....



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well our Great Pyrenees Lillie is 5 months old and freaking HUGE!!! She is amazing....she never lets the goats get too far away, she follows them if they wander. This morning I heard her barking like crazy....look outside to see what the deal is....there was a pit/lab mix from across the street at our gate staring at the goats.....I went outside and ran it off...if hubby or dad would have been here it would have been a dead dog. She barks when squirrels get near her babies or deer. She is amazing in everyway...she will see the neighbors pit bull and bark at it when they let it out to potty if it gets too close to fence. I absolutely  her!! I'm soo glad we decided to get her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a good girl!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good girl! :clap: I want a GP SO BAD but the neighbors would complain about the barking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....what a good girl........... :clap: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

The neighbors I care about don't hear the barking *I've asked lol* She only barks when she sees something though(then again we do own over 3 acres so neighbors aren't that close to us)...very amazing...going to vet to get weighed tomorrow as she isn't my little polar bear anymore...she doesn't like the pit next door so she does bark at it when its gets too close to the fence...but she is just doing as much of her job as she can at 5 months old lol.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Awww your LGD sounds awesome!!

I as well can't imagine being w/out mine-I so love her and how well she knows her job and how dedicated to her job and us has amazed me from the day we got her. 

She got a big bath/brush yesterday and I gave her a rawhide retriever roll when she was done--omg she hunted and hunted the perfect spot before she lay down to chew that bone! LOL!! She is so thankful of anything we do for her and anything we give her which is unlike my two inside dogs who are like "hey, were is my bone? You know the beef flavor one???" LOL!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

LOL!! dogs are so weird...I always tell our chi-weiners inside that they don't know how good they have it...


----------

